# How to be a traveler.



## ccm (Apr 2, 2012)

the number one most important thing. remember your lingo!

don't forget to say 'ooooooo swag!' whenever something distasteful happens.

In section 3:1-5 of the travelers act states that all dogs must learn to:

"Kick it down"
'Give you the crack money'
'give you all of the crack money'

Also just because you're drunk as fuck around a fire doesn't mean you should forget to take part in the repetitive jabber and random quotes such as:

"mom, dad, HELP!"
and other movie/ other quotes.
(this can go on for hours, don't be discouraged)

Also remember, when you're a traveler, you're automatically open minded so, feel free to judge others based on their outer appearance, superficial/ first impression. This is always right!

Also remember, whether you're a traveler or just some kid tryin to live an alternative lifestyle to our fucked society, you must always conform to the traveler lifestyle code. (section 5:7-1000)
Which states: you must always be dependent on this system. use your instruments ( cardboard or not) to get enough money for cheap whiskey. Because that's what life is all about. Gettin fucked up, gettin in fights and leftovers. You shouldn't try to use your alternative perspective of society to actually become non dependent on the system, nor should you try to be an individual. Nor should you try to create an alternative to it. this is wrong. You will get SARS and die.. probably.


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 2, 2012)

oi.....your a shwagass oogle bro.....these secret rituals shoudnt be posted on the internet............shwill and pass pussy ass


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 2, 2012)

moved to general banter.


----------



## hshh (Apr 2, 2012)

hahahahah


----------

